# Chainguard help please...



## jlr551cfd (Dec 16, 2015)

Hello all, I've got a 1945 CWC Roadmaster and I'm looking for the correct chainguard. I purchased this one online...






But it is NOT correct. Can someone please show me (or explain) which style may be correct for my '45? 

Thanks in advance Cabe'rs!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 16, 2015)

Could it be this one?






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

Can you post some pictures of the frame/bike please?

Scott A.


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 16, 2015)

PM sent...


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 16, 2015)

jlr551cfd said:


> Could it be this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. You need the guard without the big bracket on front.


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 16, 2015)

Here is the frame... 





Hope that helps ID the correct parts. Again, thank you all.

Does this help rustjunkie?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 16, 2015)

Man, beautiful paint on that frame set. After seeing the downtube, I could be wrong about what guard you need.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 16, 2015)

Maybe the blue one pictured.
jri551"s should fit too

Can you post a picture of the back side?
Love the frame color I think mine was that nice at one time!
NOW i see your down tube has less curve!
Post a picture of your wheel set


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 16, 2015)

It's got matched paint drop center rims with New Departure blackout hubs!





https://vimeo.com/149233898






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 16, 2015)

none of he guars that have been shown to you are correct
the one you have just needs a longer support in the back
if the front brace is correct

send a picture of the back side


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 16, 2015)

.........


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 16, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Nope. You need the guard without the big bracket on front.




After I posted that one I figured this one wasn't correct, either. There is no hole in the dropout to secure this to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 16, 2015)

pedal_junky said:


> Man, beautiful paint on that frame set. After seeing the downtube, I could be wrong about what guard you need.




Thank you... Definately feel lucky with this find! I did decide to repaint the front (ivory) area and re-stripe the orange, but left all of the maroon original.

Before:





After:





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 16, 2015)

This one?


----------



## JAF/CO (Dec 16, 2015)

that looks like the one to me


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 16, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> This one?
> 
> View attachment 258941
> 
> View attachment 258942




That's it.


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 16, 2015)

Found this photo...





The frame has the more gentle sweeping downtube and the guard seems to have the taller rear bracket... Like rustjunkies! Thank you all for your help (again!)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 16, 2015)

...............


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 17, 2015)

1.Is that your bike 
2.i have one just like it but a lot rougher men's that I can't identify and a really nice girls model 
3. I need info on them


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 17, 2015)

jlr551cfd said:


> Found this photo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





1.Is that your bike 
2.i have one just like it but a lot rougher men's that I can't identify and a really nice girls model 
3. I need info on them


----------



## Harley Mclemore (Dec 17, 2015)

jlr551cfd said:


> It's got matched paint drop center rims with New Departure blackout hubs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful hubs! Are they original or restored?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 17, 2015)

StoneWoods, that is not my bike, but mine is exactly the same... And mines in pieces... And Harley, I disassembled, cleaned and regreased them then touched up the lettering but that's all. Same for the rims... Original maroon paint, but I am going to touch up the pinstripe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StoneWoods (Dec 17, 2015)

jlr551cfd said:


> StoneWoods, that is not my bike, but mine is exactly the same... And mines in pieces... And Harley, I disassembled, cleaned and regreased them then touched up the lettering but that's all. Same for the rims... Original maroon paint, but I am going to touch up the pinstripe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But dou you know the year?


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 18, 2015)

I am PRETTY sure mine is a 1945...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 23, 2015)

StoneWoods said:


> 1.Is that your bike
> 2.i have one just like it but a lot rougher men's that I can't identify and a really nice girls model
> 3. I need info on them




There are a few really good posts here to help with dating your bicycle using the serial number! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlr551cfd (Dec 23, 2015)

For those interested, the re-build is almost complete... 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Dec 24, 2015)

Just bought this one on the bay for my Roadmaster http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-ROA...765574?hash=item58d309eec6:g:oEQAAOSwZ1lWeIU2


----------

